# Ready .........



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 9, 2020)

Some Large Mouth Bass and Bluegills applied to Curly Maple  finished 
with six coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane and all ready to install 
Fly Fishing pen kit fittings. 
Les


----------

